# Betta picture contest!!!



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Betta picture contest!
This is not an official contest sponsored by www.bettafish.com or any affiliates. No staff members are involved.

Post a pic of your betta between 01.06.21 and 14.06.21. So get busy taking those photos and enter the contest!. Winners will be announced when thread is closed and have their winning pics posted.

Only one male entry and one female entry per person.

How to enter. Post clear picture of betta and state name and sex.

Betta's will be judged by - form, color, picture and *aesthetic appeal*.

Who will judge. Me.

Rules:

No judging other's picture.

No screaming or fighting.

Only one male entry and one female entry per person.

Owner must take pics of their bettas themselves.

No pictures from other websites.

*There will be a males winning category and Female winning category.


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

Eyeland (misspelled on purpose), male halfmoon dumbo


----------



## Dan46 (May 28, 2021)

Stunning fish


----------



## Dan46 (May 28, 2021)

New to the Betta world I thought I had 2
females but not so sure now.

Floki and helga


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

12 more days!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Best pic of Moonpie. This is when she got her dorsal fin split.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

thought this could be fun!

Hi my name is Blue aka Johnny D. I’m a Blue Male VT. 😊


----------



## burtlesnurf (Mar 20, 2021)

This is the Luci vs Shrimp stare down. One of my males.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

We need more people (and bettas). Free for all! Get your pictures ready right now and enter!


----------



## SeaPickle (Apr 27, 2021)

Here’s Idaho, he’s my German class’ class pet


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

my male betta Medusa


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

We need more female LOL.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> We need more female LOL.





FishandBirdLover said:


> We need more female LOL.


yes we only got 3. Lol


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Here is my fishy! His name is cuddles named after the one that died scuddels. 😞 his colors are not photo shopped they are just hit with the light at a certain angle. Hope you like him!


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

Quicksilver


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

More girls?
Ok - here comes Yolanda 😀:


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Feanor said:


> More girls?
> Ok - here comes Yolanda 😀:
> View attachment 1031192


Pretty girl


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

We need at least 1 more girl pic by tonight. Hurry!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It would be nice to have a tie.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

this is marble my half moon female


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Are we having a female winner and a male winner?


----------



## TraceyL (Jun 14, 2021)

This is my first post! I am a professional photographer and took this image for our state image competition which is going on now. I really wanted to show how beautiful my new butterfly betta male is. I have only had him a month and in the last week his tail is getting more blue. So glad I found this group and see that it is normal.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Haha I hope I'm not too late. Btw my pictures are really bad lol.
Here's Akila (F)








And Atticus! (M)


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> Are we having a female winner and a male winner?


Yes


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

TraceyL said:


> This is my first post! I am a professional photographer and took this image for our state image competition which is going on now. I really wanted to show how beautiful my new butterfly betta male is. I have only had him a month and in the last week his tail is getting more blue. So glad I found this group and see that it is normal.
> 
> View attachment 1031210


Name?


----------



## TraceyL (Jun 14, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Name?


Sapphire


----------

